# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Appel aux dons pour le stage de rééducation de Doug (croisé berger/dogue)

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*DOUG A BESOIN DE VOUS


Vous voyez souvent ce beau molosse  apparaître sur la page... depuis des années diffusés sur nos réseaux et  aucune famille pour lui.

Il na que 7 ans mais déjà 4 ans à être enfermé seul dans un box en pension. 

Alors qu'il adore jouer, courir, se promener, se défouler...

Mérite-t-il de finir sa vie emprisonné ? à tourner dans son box comme un lion en cage, ou à dormir de désespoir ?

Doug  nest pas un cas désespéré, il est réactif car il communique mal avec  ses congénères et certains inconnus. Un éducateur spécialisé qui la  rencontré et testé nous a redonné espoir. Doug peut évoluer et  progresser afin dintégrer une famille. Pour cela léducateur prendrait  Doug en stage de rééducation mais cela a un coût : 800 EUROS pour 13  jours de stage.


Nous ferons tout pour aider Doug à entrevoir  un plus bel avenir afin quil intègre une famille mais sans vous rien  nest possibleIl ny a pas de petits dons même 1 euro x 10, 100 ou  plus A nous tous nous pouvons relever ce défi <3 


Doug, le beau gosse, croisé berger/dogue né en janvier 2013.


vous pouvez adresser vos dons par chèque :


L'ARCHE DÉTERNITÉ
15 ROUTE DE VILLIERS
93160 NOISY LE GRAND
Mettre au dos de votre chèque : Aide pour Doug


Si vous souhaitez faire un virement bancaire, un RIB vous sera transmis sur demande, adresse mail : presidente@archedeternite.org


Par Paypal, en cliquant sur ce lien : https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/larchedeternite





**  Choisissez où va votre argent, vos dons sont déductibles des impôts,  nous pouvons établir un reçu fiscal en début de lannée suivante **


*

----------


## Belgo78

Oh oui il faut l'aider, il m'a séduit en quelques minutes, c'est un amour si on lui donne un peu de temps pour nous connaître  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

up

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Des nouvelles????

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Des nouvelles????


Post clos, stage fini.

----------


## aurore27

Que devient Doug ?

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Oui on aurait aimer, comme vous avez fait un appel aux dons, savoir comment s'est passé ce stage et ce que devient Doug????

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Oui on aurait aimer, comme vous avez fait un appel aux dons, savoir comment s'est passé ce stage et ce que devient Doug????


Je vous invite à venir sur le forum de l'arche d'Eternité pour suivre son histoire :

https://archeternite.forumactif.org/...highlight=doug

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Merci Doug n'a plus de post sur Rescue??

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Je ne sais plus quoi dire pour que la bonne personne se présente et lui offre enfin sa chance.
> Même si Mélanie et Mickael ont 2 façons différentes de travailler les chiens réactifs, ils arrivent à la même conclusion, il faut trouver la personne qui saura "le gérer" et tout ira bien. Il a besoin de SON humain.
> Une maison, un extérieur, des balades dans des environnements calmes, des jeux, des câlins.... ça ne parait pas si compliqué et pourtant... les années passent.
> 
> Je sais que j'attends la perle rare, mais j'ai croisé la route de personnes m'ayant dit avoir croisé des chiens bien plus compliqués que *Doug et pourtant, ils ont finit par trouver leur humain,*


Don il faut y croire Très beau travail de ces deux personnes avec Doug Belles vidéos  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Merci Doug n'a plus de post sur Rescue??


Doug, le beau gosse, croisé berger/dogue né en janvier 2013.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Merci je ne retrouvais plus ce post

----------

